# rawleighs bottle?



## apd75 (Jun 10, 2004)

can someone tell me if this is a new bottle and if it is worth anything?


----------



## apd75 (Jun 10, 2004)

here is a pic of the back of it.


----------



## woody (Jun 10, 2004)

I've dug plenty of Rawleigh bottles and some are blown in a mold, which I believe yours is, and some are ABM. (Automatic Bottle Machine)
 I like the older amber ones, instead of the aqua or clear but I don't believe they hold much value.
 Too many of them were made to be considered scarce.
 What's good about yours is you have the original label, which you don't find when digging.


----------



## David E (Jun 12, 2004)

Script} Rawleigh's Trade Mark Freeport Ill. began manufacturing medicines in 1889. Cork enclosures were in use until ca. 1933. In 1917 140 products were being sold.
 If base shows an I inside a diamond it is 1916 to 1929 Illinois Glass Alton Ill.
 Have info on Hoffmans mixture Solomons & Co Savannah if that has any bearing on your bottle.(would need sizes)

 Dave


----------



## apd75 (Jun 12, 2004)

there are no markings on the bottom at all. and it measures about 5 in tall.  Holds 2 fl oz. thats what reads on the bottle.


----------



## David E (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes Woody is right some are ABM and some Blown in Mold. Don't find a 5" size and you would not want to know what Hoffman used it for. But might be  that Rawleigh's did not steal the formula.
 Dave


----------



## Aray. (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a bottle that has the cap rusted and tightly closed
 within it, there is a yellow liquid substance.
 I wonder if it would be worth any more than just the bottle?


----------

